# Painless Rooting for Incredible via Unrevoked3



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.androidcentral.com/unrevoked-root-method-now-works-verizon-droid-incredible

The Droid Incredible was a tough nut to crack, but cracked it was, though the method for rooting was a bit, shall we say, difficult. But the Unrevoked team has updated its one-click method for the Dinc, and it's a new day in America, folks. Fear not, and get your root on.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

And once it's rooted, setup free Wifi tethering
http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/wiki/Setup_HTC_Desire_Incredible

Not the $20/month add on that Verizon wants to charge you.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just found this comprehensive guide to rooting the Droid Incredible using the Unrevoked3 system.

In addition to explicit instructions for installing Unrevoked, the guide has step by step walkthroughs for a host of things you can do with your phone after getting it rooted. Includes links to ROM's, etc.

http://www.jonamerica.com/technology/howto-root-the-htc-droid-incredible/


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

I heard that the new VZ OTA (720p vid, mobile hot spot, etc...) will not apply if the rom has been modded. Not a big deal, imo. I love the wifi tether app with my DInc. 

Thanks for posting the link to jonamerica... I had been looking for a site with a comprehensive writeup.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the fact that I can wifi tether without giving VZW another $20/month.


----------

